# Swollen front legs after vaccines



## Lacy2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

My puppy got her second series of shots. After a week the first time, she had swollen front legs and was in pain and couldn't walk. We took her to the vet and he talk of her "growth plates?" Have her a shot and sent us home with pain meds and an antibiotic. Friday she had her second series's of shots, and within less than 24 hours she is in pain and can't walk...cries and tries to bite when we pick her up! She is 10 weeks...any answers would be appreciated! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this about your pup

Check out this thread where a vaccine reaction was suspected. Think it's safe to say confirmed. Swollen, painful legs as well post vaccine.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nge-case-discovery-series-other-problems.html


----------



## Lacy2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

First of all... Thank you for responding! She doesn't have loose stools and no vometing. She is eating when I hand feed her and put the bowls in front of her. She was fine again before the second series...I'm taking her to the vet again first thing in the morning without an appointment....I continue to give her the pain pills and antibiotic...poor baby...she wants so much to play with our other dogs, but can't. She just lies there watching us...I pick her up to comfort her and she cries...just heartbreaking  I just don't know if she will come out of it again like last time or if it's something else...kind of like HOD... I will get her a blood test too... I just don't want to lose her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Since it's happened twice I would guess that you are correct. Is there a good holistic vet in your area? Which vaccines did your puppy get?


----------



## Lacy2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

The first time she had the deworming and parvo, not sure if a three way shot, but this last time she got another deworming, even tho she doesn't have worms, parvo shot and kennel cough vaccine in the nose...I'm thinking it was the shots too...just not sure if others have experienced this or what the outcome is with this. They did a test on her stool the first time and when I took her to the vet after her first reaction I took it too... They said it was fine...and not parvo...ugh! My poor little thing...hate seeing her in so much pain! She's usually bouncing around and playing/antagonizing the other two dogs...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacy2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

Update....I took Lacy to the vet this morning...she is still in lots of pain and biting when I pick her up. They said it's definitely a reaction to her vaccinations. Her front right leg has a huge knot, and he said it's attacking her joints. They are going to X-Ray her front legs and treat her. The vet said I will take her home tonight...let's hope her leg heals with no bowing or growth restrictions so she can have an active long life!!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

blackjack21 just went thru this with her dog on New Year's Eve: Quote: "His joint swelling *did turn out as a side effect of the vaccine,* he got Parvo, Lepto, and distemper. He got a auto-immune poly arthritis where his immune system overreacted to the vaccine and hought that the good cells where bad cells thus the swelling. The lethargy and loss of appetite could be related to this aswell. Thankfully I didnt get the anemic side effect." http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-case-discovery-series-other-problems-3.html 

PLEEZE report this! The veterinary world NEEDS to know these things to save dogs and their owners the possible side effects, the pain and the expense!
Reporting Reactions | Truth4Pets
Vaccine Reactions: Underreported, Unrecognized But Not Unimportant
What to Do When Your Dog Has a Vaccine Reaction
The Rabies Vaccine for Dogs: Side Effects and Precautions You Can Take
Vaccinating Dogs: What Your Vet Hasn't Told You
Lepto: http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/LEPTOMANIA-by-Dr.-Patricia-Jordan.pdf 
More info on vaccinations: Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner 

*Canine Vaccination Protocol by Dr. Jean Dodds – Vaccination Researcher:*
_*NOTE "OPTIONAL"*_ YOU choose whether or not the vet gives it.



9 - 10 Weeks Old: 
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)


14 Weeks Old: Same as above


16 - 18 Weeks Old *(optional):* Same as above *(optional)*


20 weeks *or older*, if allowable by law



Rabies - 1 Year Old:



Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV *(optional = titer)* 1+ Years Old: 



Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)


Perform vaccine antibody titers for distemper and parvovirus every three years thereafter, or more often, if desired. Vaccinate for rabies virus according to the law, *except where circumstances indicate that a written waiver needs to be obtained from the primary care veterinarian. *(you can get a rabies waiver) In that case, a rabies antibody titer can also be performed to accompany the waiver request. See Rabies Challenge Fund. 


W. Jean Dodds, DVM
Hemopet / NutriScan
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843

Your baby should be detoxed and no more shots until this is totally resolved, since your dog is already showing reaction! This could effect him for many years or his life! Have your vet titer him to make sure he is carrying the antibodies. He should only have ONE type of vaccination at a time *IF* he even needs one again in his lifetime! My dogs had only ONE parvo and ONE distemper when they were pups (agreed on with my holistic vet)....they are now 5 & 7 years old and their titer still shows total coverage!

Feel free to pm me if you want information on detoxing.

I really hope he feels better soon.
Moms


----------

